# Best cheap straightener??



## 4getmeNot (Nov 14, 2011)

What's the best-quality straight iron I can get it for like $30-$40 bucks??


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2011)

Shoedazzle has a Proliss flat iron on their site for $39.95 (no tax, includes shipping). It normally retails for $220 on the Proliss website.


----------



## janetgriselle (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen the GHD straightener on sale for $39.99 at Sally Beauty Supply before. I love it! My hair is _horrible _and doesn't respond to many cheap straighteners, but it does the trick every time for me. I'm so glad I didn't have to buy a Chi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbaracoston (Nov 14, 2011)

[spam removed]

Professional Best Golden Style Hair Straightener Flat Iron

Wholesale Price:_US$43.96_

This top-quality Golden Style Professional Hair Straightener comes with a unique digital technology.


1" Ceramic Plates
Rounded Barrel to create waves, curls and flips as well as poker straight styles
Advanced Ceramic Heaters - Sense the Porosity of Your Hair Type to apply and maintain the perfect amount of heat
Infrared Heat Protects your hair with negative ions, sealing in its natural oils, moisture and color
Ceramic Technology for a Smooth Static-Free Sheen
Built-in Microprocessor for Fast Heat Conduction
Unique Digital Technology Improves Temperature Control for Better Styling
Sleep Mode Turns the Styler off if it is not used for 30 minutes
Fire-retardant Outer Casting to ensure the iron body does not get too hot
Dual voltage Automatically Adjusts to the Local Voltage for Optimum Performance
Shiver Mode Combats Condensation that can cause damage - when the room temperature is below 8degrees, Styler will shut down to protect itself
Thermal Fuse Safety Feature Prevents Iron from Overheating
3m Swivel Cord Prevents Tangling


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2011)

Also check Overstock.com:

http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Flat-Irons/12312/subcat.html?sort=Lowest+Price


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 16, 2011)

> I've seen the GHD straightener on sale for $39.99 at Sally Beauty Supply before. I love it! My hair is _horrible_ and doesn't respond to many cheap straighteners, but it does the trick every time for me. I'm so glad I didn't have to buy a Chi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This one.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 17, 2011)

Omg GHD costs $300 in Australia! It's the best though, wouldn't use anything else!


----------



## ilovehuhu (Nov 18, 2011)

I recommend Farouk CHI GF1001PD Ceramic Flat Hair Iron. THe pink one is $45 now. Was $180. http://www.amazon.com/Farouk-GF1001PD-Ceramic-Flat-Dazzle/dp/B001DIG4N0/?&amp;tag=shopguid0b-20&amp;ie=UTF8


----------



## TheOomphGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an Andis tourmaline/ceramic which I purchased from Ulta.  It was within your price range and works quite well!


----------



## mtaylor007 (Jan 28, 2012)

I use the Karmin G3 Salon Pro , it has tourmaline ceramic plates that cause less damage to the hair, it's dual voltage so you can travel with it without a converter, it heats up to 460F for all hair textures and the best it that treat really nice my hair, leaves it soft, shiny, frizz less and super straight, I totally recommend it !! if you are interested you can check it out at {commercial link deleted}

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

